# MTB: Nass RAW - 7/7/09



## Greg (Jul 6, 2009)

Hitting up Nass for a ride out of Scoville tomorrow at 6 pm. Probably the standard loop with a dip down into Sessions to finish it off (no additional rain pending...)


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 6, 2009)

let me know if/when you get a group of out-of-shape riders going out... i haven't ridden yet this season and am WAY out of shape at the moment... got to get off my ass and start riding soon.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 6, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> let me know if/when you get a group of out-of-shape riders going out... i haven't ridden yet this season and am WAY out of shape at the moment... got to get off my ass and start riding soon.



Cool, sounds like we have a new guy that wants to ride with us!

I'm thinking of maybe doing this ride so I should slow down Greg's pace some.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 6, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> let me know if/when you get a group of out-of-shape riders going out... i haven't ridden yet this season and am WAY out of shape at the moment... got to get off my ass and start riding soon.



i'm willing to hit up trumbull on the way to or from work.  let me know when you are around.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hitting up Nass for a ride out of Scoville tomorrow at 6 pm. Probably the standard loop with a dip down into Sessions to finish it off (no additional rain pending...)



I'm in! Let's just hope we don't get rained out. Thunderstorms are predicted.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 6, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> let me know if/when you get a group of out-of-shape riders going out... i haven't ridden yet this season and am WAY out of shape at the moment... got to get off my ass and start riding soon.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Gary....I try to get out once a week!!
> ...


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> I'm in! Let's just hope we don't get rained out. Thunderstorms are predicted.



It should move through in plenty of time:







Let's just hope it's quick, doeesn't dropp too much rain and we have a few hours to drain. Sessions is probably off the table, but hoping the main loop is okay.


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> let me know if/when you get a group of out-of-shape riders going out... i haven't ridden yet this season and am WAY out of shape at the moment... got to get off my ass and start riding soon.



Once my knee recovers, we should ride. I haven't yet this season either.


----------



## Trev (Jul 7, 2009)

I would expect the Sessions area to be pretty bad w/mud, based on the ride I had with WoodCore on Sunday.

Enjoy the ride.. catch up late in the week..

-- Trev


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2009)

Thunderstorms rolling through now. They'll probably be over by the time you guys get there but it will be wet.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like a cell went just north of Burlington, through the Nepaug area. I wonder if Stone will be a better choice tonight. I love the Intellicast Pan and Zoom radar BTW:

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Map.aspx?location=USCT0094


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Looks like a cell went just north of Burlington, through the Nepaug area. I wonder if Stone will be a better choice tonight. I love the Intellicast Pan and Zoom radar BTW:
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Map.aspx?location=USCT0094



That's a wicked cool radar, thanks!

Looks like Nass got some pretty heavy rain, but I don't think it lasted very long.  According to the radar we had heavier stuff move over here in Watertown, but it only last for about 10 minutes and then it faded to light rain.  I think you may be alright.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That's a wicked cool radar, thanks!
> 
> Looks like Nass got some pretty heavy rain, but I don't think it lasted very long.  According to the radar we had heavier stuff move over here in Watertown, but it only last for about 10 minutes and then it faded to light rain.  I think you may be alright.



How's the leg?


----------



## rueler (Jul 7, 2009)

the rain was heavy, but came and went quickly...20-30 minutes of rain tops!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> How's the leg?



Still effed up.  I did a real number on it I guess.  I took the bike for a spin around the house yesterday and it was far less than comfortable.  It's fine for most things now, I can walk without too much pain, but certain movements really irritate it.  Like pushing the clutch in on my car, which makes driving kinda suck right now. :smash:


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2009)

What the hell did you do? Hopefully you have a good story, like a bar fight or something...


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2009)

rueler said:


> the rain was heavy, but came and went quickly...20-30 minutes of rain tops!



Thanks Scotty. Looks like we'll be dodging showers later too. Still aiming for Scoville at 6 pm. Who's in?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> What the hell did you do? Hopefully you have a good story, like a bar fight or something...



I wish I had a good story, unfortunately it was just me being stupid.  I was trying to move a heavy bench top onto a cart by myself, the cart slid out from under it.  Instead of dropping it I tried to hold on...  Somehow in the process I pulled my hamstring or something.  I'm not exactly sure what happened, but it hurt like a bitch.

As you can imagine; I'm pretty pissed for sidelining myself by doing something so stupid. :angry:

On a side note, I still have a this sinus infection that my wife is now wondering if it's bronchitis... :smash:


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Still aiming for Scoville at 6 pm. Who's in?



I'm in.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2009)

Cripes, Brian. You're one big mess this summer. :-o

Seriously, get well. Plenty of riding to be had this summer still.


----------

